# Solar powered battery trickle charger



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

Just wandered if anyone has used a solar powered trickle charger for their motorhome battery.

We have a Hymer CL642 ford transit motorhome and after leaving it parked up for 4 - 5 weeks the vehicle battery is always flat, does anyone know why it keeps going flat after 4 - 5 weeks and has anyone used a trickle charger to keep their battery topped up (what wattage) and if so which one please?

Thanks
Michele


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There have been so many answers to this and the popular consensus is they are next to useless.

Ray.


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no direct experience of this but I would have thought they may do what you want. I would guess however that some people may fit them and expect too much of them.

If this has happened to you a few times (and you have not already replaced the battery) I would expect that the battery has been seriously damaged - perhaps it needs replacing anyway.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

The battery has gone flat twice, the first time we called RAC out and they jump started the van and tested the battery and said it was in perfect condition. It has happened again after the van has been parked up for another 5 weeks and hubby jump started it himself. So the questions in in two parts really, why is the battery draining after 5 weeks (when our car doesn't drain after 2 months)and if anyone has used a trickle charger, what wattage and does it keep your battery topped up.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like something is drawing power - radio on standby, alarm system, clock - probably something on the base vehicle rather than the habitation area as it is the vehicle battery going flat. An expert will be along soon, but try the search facility, you may find some answers


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Alarm system and memory on radio both drain battery. Mine used to flatten in around 4 weeks. Now I use a 4.8w panel from Maplins, usually also on Ebay for the engine battery and a 2.4w one for the habitation battery although that has never given any problems. Both do the job required.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I used one for a few years and to a degree it did extend the battery charge, while on an earlier vehicle I damaged two batteries for which this may have been responsible.
Honestly, a proper solar panel of 40w or preferably larger, is the best solution but not cheap. In addition to the panel (cheap on ebay), you must have a control unit to protect the leisure battery and then fit a VanBitz 'Battery Master' which will trickle charge your vehicle battery without harming it.
Otherwise you could leave your battery on permanent charge using an 'intelligent(?)' battery charger.
Charging and running a battery flat, greatly shortens its life, so in the long run some of the above may prove to be economical.
Alan


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wandered if anyone has used a solar powered trickle charger for their motorhome battery.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have a small unit on my dash board,I have not had a flat battery "When I rember have remembered to plug it in"I have had the odd flat battery when it was not connected,so for me the trickle charge keeps mine alive.
George


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's replies, we have now ordered a 7w one from Amazon and hopefully this will work


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Shell181 said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies, we have now ordered a 7w one from Amazon and hopefully this will work


put my portable jump starter "on charge" with one and several months later it still was nt half charged, but on a possative note it stopped the battery from dying and charged perfectly on the mains !!!!!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

A 7 watt may be ok for keeping the battery from going flat, the most common type (I had one) are only 1.5 watts which was no good.
How are you connecting it to the battery, if through the cig lighter remember it needs to be a constant live.

Charlie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a 14w and a battery master and it keeps both batteries charged *BUT* the alarm system is what drains the battery, and how! 8O 8O

Fortunately our MH is parked where the alarm is not needed and it is just left locked and immobilised but without the PIR / movement sensors active....... 

The 14w charger works well BUT it is facing south and is inclined to gain the maximum effect of the sun, if it was laid flat the charge is reduced to about 2w c/w 14w...... 

So it is important to *(1) *have the best one you can and *(2)* then position it correctly *AND (3) *identify what drains the battery. 8O

It must be connected direct and NOT via the cigar lighter socket as that is cut off when the ignition is switched off.

Without the panel and with the alarm switched on the battery would go below "good" or "fair" into "poor" in about 3 weeks. 

Allowing a battery to go flat is very bad news as they often don't recover afterwards........ 

Dave


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies, we have now ordered a 7w one from Amazon and hopefully this will work


Hi
Just looked at your location,if you are at the lincoln show then pop over to see us at the MHF camping area.
George


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Charlie and Dave - Ours will be plugged into the cigarette lighter as it has power even when the ignition is off  

George - Would love to go to the show and meet up with you and everyone else but we are away, have a great time and I hope the weather is good  

Shell


----------

